# EZ Drummer 2 Metalhead presets please???



## lewis (Jun 16, 2017)

hey guys.

I suck at programming drum sounds. I have EZ drummer 2 with the metalhead pack. Would anyone care to share some presets for me to get me closer to a mix ready drum sound?? For creatinf EPs and tracking drums etc.

thanks everyone

I also own ez mix if that helps


----------



## RG503 (Jul 16, 2017)

i have ez drummer basic and vintage... do you have the whole metal pack, or just the MIDI?


----------



## lewis (Jul 16, 2017)

RG503 said:


> i have ez drummer basic and vintage... do you have the whole metal pack, or just the MIDI?


I have the whole metal pack for metalheads and Metal machine 
basic sounds are good to though


----------



## RG503 (Jul 16, 2017)

lewis said:


> I have the whole metal pack for metalheads and Metal machine
> basic sounds are good to though



i havent made an actual song with it yet, but i have lengthened and shortened beats and grooves to go along with what im playing. just go to search, then start clicking play on different stuff to sample it. you can sample any of their midi this way, but you can only drag and drop those you have purchased. i was going to purchase the blues pack myself, but then i was thinking i might only need the MIDI because there are plenty of other sounds available.

sorry im no help... im kind of in the same boat as you. one day ill sit down and make a beautiful song. good luck.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 21, 2017)

A little late, but for those who are lazy and unskilled (like myself), I use EZmix presets. I usually use "high vocals low drums reverb" from the "mastering II" pack.

I'm in the process of recording a track, and this is it with the ONLY difference being that preset on the drum bus: https://soundcloud.com/foxtrot89/ez-mix-demo

The first time it plays is without EZmix on the bus, and the second time it plays it's with EZmix. Probably not ideal, and I'd really like to learn to get there myself, but it gets you a much nicer sound than default with very little effort. You can also go in and tweak EQ's and envelopes afterwards. The metalheads kit is weird though... With that preset, it compresses a lot of ultra quiet tail end of the kick/toms (which ends up just sounding like mic hiss.) You might be better off using a different kick drum, as I'm not sure how EZ drummer 1 and 2 handle envelopes, but the metalheads ones with out the envelope sounds kinda shit.


----------



## Descent (Jul 21, 2017)

@lewis - see if you can isolate the different outputs of each. In Studio One I think I can activate and see 8 different outputs on EZDrummer, then I treat these as I would a regular drummer, with eq, compression, etc.


----------

